# Was ist das für Laich ?? Help



## Vespabesitzer (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,..

normalerweise mache ich mich auch gerne selber schlau, diesmal muss es aber wohl schnell gehen, damit ich ggf. den Laich 
doch noch entfernen kann :?

Ich habe eine größere Pflanzenlieferung von NG bekommen, dabei war ein Stück (nicht bestelltes) __ Wasserpest oder __ Quellmoos.
Hatte mich auch erst darüber gefreut dann aber am nächsten Tag erst gesehen, dass da Laich dran klebte und mit diesem nach oben schwamm...
 
Was ist das für Laich ??  (sind das vielleicht __ Schnecken?)  
Besser erstmal in ein extra Becken ??

Vielen Dank,.. Micha


----------



## Doris (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für Laich ?? Help*

Hallo Micha

Ich würde auf alle Fälle bis gelärt ist um welchen Laich es sich handelt diese Pflanze in einen extra Behälter mit Teichwasser legen.

Leider hab ich keine Ahnung um welchen Laich es sich handelt :sorry​
Den Schneckenlaich den wir bei uns haben, der sieht kleiner aus... und ist in einem länglichen Strang angeordnet. Dieses hier ist ja ein richtiger Placken. Sieht der Laich auch in Wirklichkeit so oval zulaufend aus? Und Laich vom Frosch sieht bei uns auch anders aus... der ist rund.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für Laich ?? Help*

 die Pflanze war ja auch 1-2 Tage per Post unterwegs,..

dieser Laichbatzen klebt da komplett dranen, keinerlei Stränge ??
die "Eier-Kerne" sehen von der Größe aus, wie ca. kleine __ Zecken..

Was da sonst noch wie Einzeleier aussieht, sind nur "Luftblasen" die sich wahrscheinlich durch Gährung gebildet haben,.. ??

hmmm..   werde die Pflanze wohl heute raus nehmen, wollte aber nichts "sterben" lassen, denn die Aussentemperaturen sind derzeit recht hoch,..

noch jemand zuvor eine Idee,.. ?? :beeten

mfg. Micha


----------



## goldfisch (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für Laich ?? Help*

Hallo Micha,

irgenwas lurchiges, schau mal hier nach:

http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/bestimmung_laich_amphibien.htm

Allerdings weis mann nie so recht wo Pflanzen herkommen. Nur nicht wegschmeisen ! Ich würde es aber vorsichstshalber im Aquarium ausbrüten. Falls es was exotisches ist, nehme ich es Dir gern ab.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für Laich ?? Help*

Hi,

erinnert mich irgendwie an Froschlaich. Wenn es von NG kommt, ist es zumindest nix Exotisches.


----------



## Silke (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für Laich ?? Help*

Hallo,
erinnert mich an Laich von Blasenschnecken.


----------



## S v e n (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für Laich ?? Help*

Hallo,
schon mal bei NG nachgefragt? :? 
Es könnte ja sein, dass die wissen was für Tiere sich in den Pflanzenbecken aufhalten. :hai 
Auf alle Fälle würde ich den Laich auch in einen separaten Behälter tun, SICHER IST SICHER. 
mfg
SVEN :cu


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für Laich ?? Help*

Ich habe bei NG derzeit eine andere "Reklamation" am laufen, (auch wegen der Pflanzenlieferung) da will ich erstmal abwarten..

Ich finde auch, es sieht nach Blasenschnecke  aus, wie Silke meinte.
Ich habe den Dicken Laichballen nun auch entfernt (ist eine fest Masse, keine Schnurr und Kugeln wie bei Molchen, __ Kröten etc.)
und lasse ihn separat sich entwickeln.

Unten an der Pflanze waren auch noch wenige Einzeleier,.. die habe ich drinnen gelassen, ich gehe derzeit von einer
Schneckenart aus,.. hoffe auf eine "Gute" 

danke, mfG. Micha


----------

